# DIY Mister



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to make a DIY Mister. I only have one tank so I don't need to but a Mistking, and I've read bad reviews of the Zoo Med and Exo-Terra ones.

I tried using a submersible pump feeding a plastic tube with holes cut it in with the end plugged up, but only the hole closest to the cap gets any water coming out of it and the other holes don't have water coming out.

I think its because there isn't enough pressure to push water out of the other holes only the first.

Amy ideas


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

This was one idea I tried.






Haven't done much with it lately, but was fun to play with.

Jae


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I was thinking of using this, would this water my plants too or would I still have to spray the plants on a daily basis.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Misters and foggers are two different things. Yes, you would still need to spray down your plants to do things like wash out broms and keep certain areas moist if you use a fogger.

Pat


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah see I'm in college and go home to visit my parents about twice a month on weekends and also when we have break and I want to just be able to set it on a timer and not have to worry about spraying down the plants 2x a day.

Any ideas on a DIY


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

There have been quite a few posts on here asking about DIY misting systems (you can search it if you'd like), and while a couple have pulled it off, for the most part, when you get right down to it, you end up spending nearly the same amount of money building one yourself as you would getting a professional unit such as a starter system from Mist King.

Pat


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I was thinking of taking a submersible hydroponics pump that can pump 160 GPH and then take some fish tank tube and poke holes in it and cap the end off. I figure the pressure created by the pump will push the water out of the holes to give a rain effect.

Would that work do you think


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

A rain system is pretty straight forward and could do that pretty cheaply. It would be fine for watering plants.

But also, keep in mind that you can seal the tank before you leave and the humidity will still be great for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

high flow pumps do *NOT* work for misting systems


you want a *LOW FLOW* HIGH PRESSURE pump.

your best bet for a "DIY" system would be a sprinkler setup with adjustble nozzles, but these still won't compare to the mistking. Honestly, a GOOD DIY system will probably only save you $20-30 off the starter mistking due to the initial costs of the pump (I have not seen any pumps that would be good under the $50 price point personally)


@THADMY: your idea will work in theory, but you will be putting unnecessary pressure on your pump and likely lowering the lifespan of your pump. by how much I can't say, but you are basically purposely trying to cause blowback in order to increase pressure


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

So would a rain system fulfill my basic wants from this I've seen Rain Chambers set up using pumps like mine and having holes in plastic to create a rain effect.
Yeah I was basing my idea purely off of physics the more increase pressure would find a way to escape i.e. the holes.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rain systems put out more water volume so you have to drill a drain for sure. I would suggest against runninghigh gph pumps and closing an end to achieve high pressure. You kill the pump and waswaste electricity.

Rain systems are easy diy's. Misters arnt.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried a pump from an automotive windshield washer system? They're submersible and can be purchased new for >$20.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've heard about those but I've not seen anyone try them... I'd be curious.


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I called the local Hydroponics store and they sell pumps with low GPH but high PSI look into that.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

yea you shouldn't be looking for random cheap pumps...look at the specs and see


hydroponics shops likely will sell such pumps for exactly these types of setups (but cheaper? i'd be curious to find out, doubt it)



However, you still need nozzle heads. How would you possibly "DIY" these? realistically buy cheap nozzleheads on ebay or something perhaps

what exactly is a "rain system"? I'm picturing a drip line? those are easy to make DIY style


ultimately though, i still think you are going to save $20-30 tops off a starter mistking setup but if something doesn't end up working well...


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Rain systems put out more water volume so you have to drill a drain for sure. I would suggest against runninghigh gph pumps and closing an end to achieve high pressure. You kill the pump and waswaste electricity.
> 
> Rain systems are easy diy's. Misters arnt.


I had the idea of circulating the water and letting the system run in short bursts.






I blogged it here for those interested with links to all parts:
» Thuderbolt RainMaker Part List Frog Cube

I think you can DIY misters. However my experience is it's not worth it unless your planning multiple tanks. Otherwise the starter misting system by the mistking when he offer free shipping is really a great deal.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

konton said:


> I think you can DIY misters. However my experience is it's not worth it unless your planning multiple tanks. Otherwise the starter misting system by the mistking when he offer free shipping is really a great deal.


How would you DIY the nozzle-heads? I'm very interested to know...

I'm pretty sure you'd still have to buy these in the end.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> How would you DIY the nozzle-heads? I'm very interested to know...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd still have to buy these in the end.


DIY doesn't mean that you build every component from scratch. I have seen similar nozzles listed on eBay.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> How would you DIY the nozzle-heads? I'm very interested to know...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd still have to buy these in the end.


Doug's got it. Ebay is a great place to go. Or:

Cloudtops | Greenhouses, Sunrooms, Misting, Fogging, Shade | Misting Nozzles

But I'd call to find out shipping prices. The girl on ebay actually ships them for under $2. I picked the white ones with the 80 degree angle. Mistking states the red ones with the 115 degree angle match what they use, but visual evidence suggests an 80 degree angle. I suppose it doesn't matter cause it's mist and gets everywhere, but I'm trying to avoid misting the front glass.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mist King nozzles are great for ultimate versatility and positioning but they're quite pricey. You can buy cheapo nozzles from other places and you'll have to put more time and effort into positioning them, but once you do you don't have to touch them. And they're practically disposable if they clog if you get them cheap enough. I'd be most tempted to get the mist king pump and buy throwaway nozzles.

The espresso machine pump is also really tempting... 15 bar makes me drool but I haven't seen anyone try it and I don't have the money to throw into a possible failure at the moment


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Espresso machine pump had never occurred to me, excellent idea! I work as an appliance service tech and know where I may be able to come up with one for free!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

These nozzles work fine for me. The Drip Store, your trusted source for drip irrigation system and supplies
They are cheap, easy to take apart and clean, and create approx 60 micron droplets.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> These nozzles work fine for me. The Drip Store, your trusted source for drip irrigation system and supplies
> They are cheap, easy to take apart and clean, and create approx 60 micron droplets.


Nice. Those are .8 GPH, 360 degree. What are you using for a pump?

My new nozzles just came in today. White.










These are 0.0119 GPM with a 90 degree angle. 

I'm considering attaching them direct to the top with a bulkhead that has a female end rather than bothering to control direction. Anyone have luck with this?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

konton said:


> I'm considering attaching them direct to the top with a bulkhead that has a female end rather than bothering to control direction. Anyone have luck with this?


Yes, that's pretty much how Rainmaker is done, or at least how they used to do it.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

konton said:


> Nice. Those are .8 GPH, 360 degree. What are you using for a pump?


I don't use a pump. I use a scuba tank.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/68155-diy-mist-system-scuba-powered.html
It's silent and no vibration.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Whose Rainmaker? That someone here or a company?



Reef_Haven said:


> I don't use a pump. I use a scuba tank.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/68155-diy-mist-system-scuba-powered.html
> It's silent and no vibration.


That's a great system! Makes me wish I could use CO2 cartridges to create pressure. I guess I'd end up carbonating all the water if I did that.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah. Found the Rainmaker Misting System. Nevermind. Thanks.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> DIY doesn't mean that you build every component from scratch. I have seen similar nozzles listed on eBay.


Yes, but then you return to my original point...you are saving maybe $20-30 in exchange for the trouble of assembling components and losing the quality assurance. 

I just don't think its worth saving such a small amount of money for this...if you were saving way more, perhaps.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> Yes, but then you return to my original point...you are saving maybe $20-30 in exchange for the trouble of assembling components and losing the quality assurance.
> 
> I just don't think its worth saving such a small amount of money for this...if you were saving way more, perhaps.


I agree completely. The DIY scuba system...very cool, and he had the tank so he saved money. I am a huge DIY guy, but for the average Joe, you simply can't get the ultra fine mist that a MistKing offers you, for any negligible savings. I think most people that try a DIY misting system, MAY find something that suffices for now, but in the long run, will be burning money and eventually end up buying a MistKing anyway.

I wonder why Rainmaker isn't mentioned much on here. I guess anything else would constitute feedback.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> Yes, but then you return to my original point...you are saving maybe $20-30 in exchange for the trouble of assembling components and losing the quality assurance.
> 
> I just don't think its worth saving such a small amount of money for this...if you were saving way more, perhaps.


Well for example (looking in Pulimo's direction) some of us like the trouble of cutting class and working will silicone to make tanks. It's fun. 

As for building misting assemblies, they screw on or snap in! How much trouble is that? If you can't screw a nozzle and bulkhead, or snap-in the elbows and tubing, then you can't even use the misting assemblies that the mistking sells.

I got all my current misting assemblies and pumps from the Mistking. But I can get the above parts and the tees for $78 with shipping. That would cost $320 with shipping from Mistking. I'm not saying mistking may have a better product. I won't know till I build these myself. But a $242 is real savings.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Here I made a 1-to-1 comparison on my site for straight misting nozzles. Hope it helps some of you looking to DIY. But I'd still get the system from MistKing.
» Straight Misting Nozzles Frog Cube


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

konton said:


> Well for example (looking in Pulimo's direction) some of us like the trouble of cutting class and working will silicone to make tanks. It's fun.
> 
> As for building misting assemblies, they screw on or snap in! How much trouble is that? If you can't screw a nozzle and bulkhead, or snap-in the elbows and tubing, then you can't even use the misting assemblies that the mistking sells.
> 
> I got all my current misting assemblies and pumps from the Mistking. But I can get the above parts and the tees for $78 with shipping. That would cost $320 with shipping from Mistking. I'm not saying mistking may have a better product. I won't know till I build these myself. But a $242 is real savings.


I agree with you it will start to add up as your system gets larger, but the OP was asking about a DIY system since he had only 1 tank. 

How cheap can you setup a DIY misting system on 1 tank? The upfront cost of the pump is the majority of the system; additional nozzles are miniscule in comparison (and where the price difference between Mistking nozzles and "DIY" nozzles start to add up). This is why I say the savings is negligible


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry. Guess I went off on a tangent. 

Jae


----------



## nakigara (Feb 8, 2012)

konton said:


> Whose Rainmaker? That someone here or a company?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great system! Makes me wish I could use CO2 cartridges to create pressure. I guess I'd end up carbonating all the water if I did that.


I don't think you would have to worry about it- I may be wrong here, but between leaving the high-pressure environment (the storage tank/lines), and traveling through the air in tiny droplets, I'm pretty sure the dissolved gasses in the water would equilibrate with the atmosphere.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

nakigara said:


> I don't think you would have to worry about it- I may be wrong here, but between leaving the high-pressure environment (the storage tank/lines), and traveling through the air in tiny droplets, I'm pretty sure the dissolved gasses in the water would equilibrate with the atmosphere.


You wouldn't use the gas directly injected into the water like that...you would need to expand the liquid co2 into gas first, then use it as a pressurizer (similar to the scuba tank...both ideas are identical if you look at paintball guns)


----------



## nakigara (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I think I have an understanding of the setup in my mind, but my wording wasn't clear.

I was thinking there would be a pressurized tank holding the water (kinda like a hand-pumped pesitcide sprayer), that the gas line would be routed into, so that the compressed gas could maintain the pressure on the water reservoir, and push the water through the misting nozzles. While in the reservoir, an increased amount of gas will be dissolved in the water, both from the increased pressure, and from the %gas in the mix (100%CO2 vs... ?370ppm or something?).

but once the water is misted out- it's leaving the high pressure system and sprayed out, a lot of the dissolved gasses would out-gas, etc.

but, anyways, brilliant use of leftover scubatanks.


----------

